# Important question/help needed



## 1shanewhite (Nov 11, 2012)

I have been doing a lot of reading and have stumbled upon a LOT of conflicting information regard OC in California/Los Angeles...

*I just need a straight forward answer regarding whether I CAN or CAN NOT open carry in my area?* With "AB144" being passed and all that?

Any advice or help or answers will be awesome and greatly appreciated!

Thanks!

-Shane (L.A.)


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

No you can not OC in Cali anymore...


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Isn't concealed carry illegal as well in California??


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> Isn't concealed carry illegal as well in California??


Ca is may issue, some counties are very good shot CCW, others...not so much.


----------



## 1shanewhite (Nov 11, 2012)

So, it is COMPLETELY no way shape or form legal anymore? If so, this is SAD. On another note, how hard is it to get a CC permit in CA?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

1shanewhite said:


> So, it is COMPLETELY no way shape or form legal anymore? If so, this is SAD. On another note, how hard is it to get a CC permit in CA?


I may be wrong, but the only places where open carry is still legal is in rural areas IE not in any kind of incorporated or city limits. Regarding permits, in Ca it varies by county. *Calguns has a pretty good map depicting what counties issue* and which do not. I believe I heard you say "LA" in which case you're probably out of luck. For more info I would urge you to look at the Calguns site.


----------

